# Ardas For Different Occasions



## jiia (Dec 28, 2008)

Wahe Guru Ji Ka Khalsa Wahe Guru Ji ki Fateh,
Can someone assist me the correct words /phrases when perform the ardas for different occasions like ardas for sukh shanti chardi kala, deh arogata, shukrana , manokamana purti etc.
TQ.


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 28, 2008)

Jia ji

There is a big thread on SPN about this at this link

http://www.sikhism.us/history-of-sikhism/4784-ardaas-the-sikh-prayer.html

There is a complete review of Ardas at this link Ardas - SikhiWiki, free Sikh encyclopedia.

It is the third part of Ardas that can be adapted to meet different occasions. I am not aware that there are specific or standardized ways to do this. Rather the adaptations can be improvised in the third section.


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 29, 2008)

Purpose of Ardas - there are many versions and choice of words. Some giannis use the very short version, some add on relevant details and yet others add on even the irrelevant ones making it more impressive and long. So there is no one way about doing the purpose. I've also noticed that while doing the tan drusti di ardas, that part of the ardas isn't clearly detailed, often mumbled around and it's not eazy to catch the words spoken by the giani. Often the gianni softens his/her voice at this point. 

But we can create our own choice of words, e.g. use Punjabi - English dictionary to get all the synonyms of "tan drust" and use all the key words in short sentences. This is the best way to have your own uniquely tailored ardas done.

God Bless,
namjap


----------

